

A quick Python script/hack to plot data - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.penzba.co.uk/Writings/KarmaPlot.html

======
deutronium
I've found matplotlib to generate really nice graphs with Python.

<http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/>

I've used it to graph things like IRC usage per nick before.

------
runjake
I'm not going to offer yet another "You should've used..." comment. Instead, I
offer a thanks. A nice little script, I used it to adapt a little IP address
map (ala <http://xkcd.com/195/> but with dots) for a firewall attack log.

I'll update this comment with a GitHub link when it's not embarrassingly bad
and hacky.

------
askedrelic
Another option is Google's Chart API and pygooglechhart.

[http://asktherelic.com/2010/09/05/large-graphs-with-
google-c...](http://asktherelic.com/2010/09/05/large-graphs-with-google-chart-
api/)

------
J3L2404
Or you could just use Webnumbr

<http://webnumbr.com/>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That's pretty cool, provided you use it from the start, and only want to track
a single number.

But it's cool - thanks. I'll probably be able to use that for something later.

Problem is, I don't want to log in to it with any of the options. I don't want
to hand over my credentials. Shame I can't create my own login specifically
for that page.

I guess I could create, say, a fake twitter account and use that, but it seems
odd.

Hmm. Something to think about.

~~~
JeanPierre
You don't have to log in, going to your page and click on the karma-number
should be enough:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=RiderOfGiraffes>

Edit: Ah, you meant log in as in making an account for the website. If you're
only going to look for karma, then there's no need to make an account from
what I see.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I've done that, and I've created it.

<http://webnumbr.com/hacker-news-karma-for-riderofgiraffes>

It said, however, that if I want to edit the details then I'd need to login.
Or so it would appear.

But I find it very confusing. It's not clear what, if anything, is private, or
what, if anything, can be edited. There's lots I want to know, but can neither
figure out nor figure out how to find out.

It also constantly and consistently hangs my machine with my browser
repeatedly warning me that a script is taking too long, and do I want to abort
it, or let it continue. And when I say continually, at last attempt I got 23
warnings, and it took 2 minutes to load a page.

Somewhat frustrating. Brilliant idea, no doubt brilliantly executed, but
causing me, personally, huge frustration in its usage.

